# nVidia & AMD Windows 7 Themes Full HD 1920x1080



## D3VIOUS (Mar 10, 2011)

Hello Guys That's My First Post in TPU
I Wanted to Share those Two Themes With You
Those Are My Designs and it's been quite while now since i did them
and thought since one of my friends at Arabhardware Forums told me some ppl ask
where these themes came from so i thought to share them on TPU

AMD Theme







nVidia Theme







*DL Links*

nVidia Windows 7 Theme


AMD Windows 7 Theme


Hope u guys like them and let me know what u think of them ...

D3V out 
​


----------



## bogmali (Mar 10, 2011)

Very Nice.


----------



## Domestic_ginger (Mar 10, 2011)

I do like them. 

I prefer the ATI badge for the red team. I know its a bit yesterday but it just seems right to me.


----------



## 2DividedbyZero (Mar 10, 2011)

whats included in the theme pack?


----------

